# JD Model 2010 Seizes Up



## mdwerner (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a John Deere 2010 Model that has quit on me a couple times now. The first time I had been using it for a while and while I was in 2nd gear, it felt like someone was controlling the breaks until we came to a halt as the motor gradually quit. I then couldn't get it started back up, as the starter didn't have the power to turn over the motor. 
-had plenty of gas
-engine had oil..although it needed changing
-there was a little smoke that came from the engine area just as it quit.
-there is antifreeze in the radiator, but it seems like it might be a couple inches low

Just this morning, I changed the oil and added a 1/2 pint of Engine Restore. I used a propane heater to get the engine and oil warmed up a bit before I started it. I used some starting fluid to get it started, and it started right up. Idled well for about 3 minutes and started to die down. I sprayed some more starting fluid in the carburator to give it a boost, which worked for like 10 seconds and it then seemed to seize up. When I try to turn it over, the starter again does not have enough power to turn it over.

My tractor is broke!!


----------



## DBJR73 (Jan 23, 2013)

did you notice if the oil pressure light was on or went off??


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

When you turn the key to the on position with the engine off, the oil light should light up, to verify that the bulb and circuit are still functioning.


----------



## mdwerner (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry, forgot to mention that this is a 1966 JD....there is no oil light and none of the guages work. So, you think the oil pump is broke? I have to drop the pan? How hard is it to do?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I suggest you mount an oil gauge,that works from actual pressure(tube type),and run it,to see if the oil pressure comes up.


----------

